# chromium



## wokko (Apr 4, 2011)

Just installed chromium but it doesn't load pages. It tries to load, then a box pops up saying 
	
	



```
pages are taking too long to respond
```
 then it gives me two choices, kill or wait. Has anyone had the same problem?

cheers


----------



## elgrande (Apr 4, 2011)

Same problen for me, but no solution yet.


----------



## wokko (Apr 4, 2011)

Thought I would have to reinstall it again. It took hours the first time. Hopefully a solution soon.


----------



## ahavatar (Apr 4, 2011)

I've heard that on FreeBSD systems less than 9.X, the Chromium port is buggy. Starting with "--single-process" parameter might help.


----------



## wokko (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah, ite works with "--single-process". I started it from the command line. Chrome does say below toolbar 
	
	



```
You are using an unsupported command-line flag --single-process. Stability and security will suffer[code] Don't know what effect this is having but at least it d does work. Hopefully someone will have a fix by the next update of chrome.
```


----------



## jrm@ (Apr 4, 2011)

wokko said:
			
		

> ..yeah she works with "--single-process"



Same here.  Pages wouldn't load until using this command line argument.

One of the reasons I was excited to try chromium was because of it's smaller footprint, but....

`% top -b -o res`

shows chromium can use over 200MB of memory, often more than firefox.  Browsers like midori and surf are looking more appealing.


----------



## jake3988 (Apr 4, 2011)

While chrome/chromium is a lot faster and has other great appealing features in my experience, it uses a LOT of memory.  Especially if you have a lot of tabs running.


----------

